# ebuild funktioniert nicht.

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe zwei ebuilds gefunden, die ich installieren möchte. Beide brechen bei USE="-arts" ab.

```
Roadrunner olaf # emerge soundkonverter -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/soundkonverter-0.1  USE="-arts -debug ffmpeg flac lame musepack vorbis -xinerama" 0 kB [2]
```

```
checking for KDE paths... defaults

checking for dcopidl... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl

checking for dcopidl2cpp... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl2cpp

checking for mcopidl... not found

configure: error: The important program mcopidl was not found!

Please check whether you installed aRts correctly or use

--without-arts to compile without aRts support (this will remove functionality).
```

```
Roadrunner olaf # emerge kmediafactory -pv  These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kmediafactory-0.5.0  USE="-arts -debug dv dvb dvdread office ogg slideshow theora xine -xinerama" 0 kB [2]

```

```
checking for dcopidl2cpp... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl2cpp

checking for mcopidl... not found

configure: error: The important program mcopidl was not found!

Please check whether you installed aRts correctly or use

--without-arts to compile without aRts support (this will remove functionality).

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kmediafactory-0.5.0/work/kmediafactory-0.5.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-video/kmediafactory-0.5.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1525:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 928:   Called src_compile

  kmediafactory-0.5.0.ebuild, line 38:   Called econf '--with-unopkg=no'

  ebuild.sh, line 526:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Von Hand mit 

```
./configure --without-arts --prefix /usr/kde/3.5
```

lassen sich die Programme installieren.

```
Roadrunner soundkonverter # cat  soundkonverter-0.1.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit kde eutils

DESCRIPTION="soundKonverter - a frontend to various audio converters for KDE"

HOMEPAGE="http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29024"

SRC_URI="http://kaligames.de/downloads/soundkonverter/${P}-2.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT=nomirror

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="lame vorbis flac ffmpeg musepack"

DEPEND="

>=media-libs/taglib-1.3

>=x11-libs/qt-3.3.4"

RDEPEND="

lame? ( >=media-sound/lame-3.96 )

vorbis? ( >=media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0 )

flac? ( >=media-libs/flac-1.1.1 )

ffmpeg? ( >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.8 )

musepack? ( >=media-sound/musepack-tools-1.15u )"

need-kde 3.4

src_unpack() {

        kde_src_unpack

}

src_compile() {

        econf || die "econf failed"

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        kde_src_install || die "installation failed"

}

Roadrunner soundkonverter #

```

```
Roadrunner kmediafactory # cat kmediafactory-0.5.0.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit kde

need-kde 3.2

DESCRIPTION="Template based DVD authoring software"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.iki.fi/damu/software/kmediafactory/"

SRC_URI="http://www.iki.fi/damu/software/kmediafactory/${P}.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE="xine ogg dv dvdread theora slideshow office dvb"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

DEPEND="${DEPEND}

    sys-devel/gettext

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.3.2

    media-libs/fontconfig

    app-arch/zip

    xine? ( media-libs/xine-lib )

    ogg? ( media-libs/libogg )

    dv? ( media-libs/libdv )

    dvdread? ( media-libs/libdvdread )

    theora? ( media-libs/libtheora )"

RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}

    >=media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11

    media-video/mjpegtools

    slideshow? ( >=media-video/dvd-slideshow-0.7.2 )

    office? ( >=virtual/ooo-2.0 )

    dvb? ( >=media-video/projectx-0.90.0.00 )"

src_compile()

{

  econf --with-unopkg=no

  emake || die "emake failed"

}

find_unopkg()

{

  for lib in "/usr/lib32" "/usr/lib"; do

    if test -x ${lib}/openoffice/program/unopkg; then

      UNOPKG=${lib}/openoffice/program/unopkg

      return 0

    fi

  done

  return 1

}

pkg_postinst()

{

  if find_unopkg; then

    ${UNOPKG} add --shared /usr/share/apps/kmediafactory/kmf_converter.zip

  fi

}

pkg_postrm()

{

  if find_unopkg; then

    ${UNOPKG} remove --shared kmf_converter.zip

  fi

}

```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Jun 07, 2006 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

Entweder es ist nur ein veraltetes configure Skript, das nach aRts sucht oder die Anwendung benötigt zwingend aRts.

----------

## Ampheus

Dann ist es aber ein bug, dass man die Anwendung mit -arts mergen kann. Eine USE-Flag Einstellung darf doch nicht zu solchen Fehlern führen.

----------

## UncleOwen

Zumindest das erste ebuild sieht mir sehr danach aus, als waere einfach das src_compile ueberfluessig. Ist ja schliesslich genau das default - aber eben nicht das aus kde.eclass.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Entweder es ist nur ein veraltetes configure Skript, das nach aRts sucht oder die Anwendung benötigt zwingend aRts.

 

Ich konnte ja die Anwendungen ohne arts installieren. Sie funktionieren auch.

----------

## Carlo

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Dann ist es aber ein bug, dass man die Anwendung mit -arts mergen kann. Eine USE-Flag Einstellung darf doch nicht zu solchen Fehlern führen.

 

Nein und Jein. Im Falle veralteter Build-Skripte hilft es nur diese zu patchen. Und genaugenommen sollten nur kdelibs und evtl. die Applikationen, die optional aRts verwenden können, das arts Use Flag haben. Daß es via kde.eclass global gesetzt ist, hat sowohl mit Unzulänglichkeiten von Portage zu tun, als auch mit der Tatsache, daß es halt viele gibt, die Ebuilds konsumieren, aber zu wenige, die sich aktiv beteiligen und weniger wichtige Dinge halt auf der Strecke bleiben.

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> Zumindest das erste ebuild sieht mir sehr danach aus, als waere einfach das src_compile ueberfluessig. Ist ja schliesslich genau das default - aber eben nicht das aus kde.eclass.

 

In der Tat. Das Ebuild (hatte ich mir gar angeguckt) ist kompletter Murks.

----------

## flammenflitzer

So funktioniert es.

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit kde eutils

DESCRIPTION="soundKonverter - a frontend to various audio converters for KDE"

HOMEPAGE="http://kaligames.de/?pid=downloads/soundkonverter&ref="

SRC_URI="http://kaligames.de/downloads/download.php?file=soundkonverter/${P}-2.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT=nomirror

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="lame vorbis flac ffmpeg musepack"

DEPEND="

>=media-libs/taglib-1.3

>=x11-libs/qt-3.3.4"

RDEPEND="

lame? ( >=media-sound/lame-3.96 )

>=media-sound/lame-3.96

vorbis? ( >=media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0 )

>=media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0

flac? ( >=media-libs/flac-1.1.1 )

>=media-libs/flac-1.1.1

ffmpeg? ( >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.8 )

>=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.8

musepack? ( >=media-sound/musepack-tools-1.15u )

>=media-sound/musepack-tools-1.15u"

need-kde 3.4

src_unpack() {

   kde_src_unpack

}

src_install() {

   kde_src_install || die "installation failed"

}

```

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit kde

need-kde 3.2

DESCRIPTION="Template based DVD authoring software"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.iki.fi/damu/software/kmediafactory/"

SRC_URI="http://www.iki.fi/damu/software/kmediafactory/${P}.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE="xine ogg dv dvdread theora slideshow office dvb"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

DEPEND="${DEPEND}

    sys-devel/gettext

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.3.2

    media-libs/fontconfig

    app-arch/zip

    xine? ( media-libs/xine-lib )

    ogg? ( media-libs/libogg )

    dv? ( media-libs/libdv )

    dvdread? ( media-libs/libdvdread )

    theora? ( media-libs/libtheora )"

RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}

    >=media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11

    media-video/mjpegtools

    slideshow? ( >=media-video/dvd-slideshow-0.7.2 )

    office? ( >=virtual/ooo-2.0 )

    dvb? ( >=media-video/projectx-0.90.0.00 )"

need-kde 3.4

src_unpack() {

   kde_src_unpack

}

src_install() {

   kde_src_install || die "installation failed"

}
```

----------

## psyeye

Hallo!

Am Besten machst Du für Ebuild-Geschichten wie in diesem Fall einen Bug auf! Damit stellst Du sicher, dass sich die Devs auch besser/überhaupt darum kümmern können. Deine Arbeit könnte sonst verloren gehen, was ja wohl schade wäre.

psyeye

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wollte mir ein neues ebuild erstellen.

kdvdbackup (Hat keine besonderen Anforderungen.

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

#To install from the sources:

#1. ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`

#2. make

#3. make install as root user

#4. That's all ...

inherit kde eutils

DESCRIPTION="A DVD Backup utility for KDE based on dvdbackup."

HOMEPAGE="http://agmanager.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="http://agmanager.sf.net/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="arts"

#S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

DEPEND=">=media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1

   >=media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.10"

RDEPEND=""

need-kde 3.5

src_unpack() {

   kde_src_unpack

}

src_install() {

   kde_src_install || die "installation failed"

}
```

```
localhost / # emerge kdvdbackup Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/kdvdbackup-0.6 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) kdvdbackup-0.6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-kdvdbackup-0.6

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdvdbackup-0.6.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdvdbackup-0.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/kdvdbackup-0.6/work

/usr/portage/eclass/base.eclass: line 37: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kdvdbackup-0.6/work/kdvdbackup-0.6: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/portage/eclass/kde.eclass: line 129: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kdvdbackup-0.6/work/kdvdbackup-0.6: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/portage/eclass/kde.eclass: line 147: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kdvdbackup-0.6/work/kdvdbackup-0.6: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/portage/eclass/kde.eclass: line 147: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kdvdbackup-0.6/work/kdvdbackup-0.6: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

!!! ERROR: media-video/kdvdbackup-0.6 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 208, Exitcode 1

!!! no configure script found, generation unsuccessful

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

```
 ls

acinclude.m4  config.h.in      configure.in.in  Makefile.cvs  src

admin         config.log       COPYING          Makefile.in   stamp-h.in

AUTHORS       configure        doc              NEWS          TODO

ChangeLog     configure.files  INSTALL          po

config.h      configure.in     Makefile.am      README
```

Im Paket ist ein configure script.

Manuell läßt es sich compillieren.

```
./configure --without-arts --prefix /usr/kde/3.5 --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3
```

----------

## Carlo

- GPL ist keine gültige Lizenz. Siehe /usr/portage/licenses

- arts hat nichts in IUSE verloren.

- libdvd* sind auch Laufzeitabhängigkeiten

- src_*() sind überflüssig.

Dein Problem ist, daß S nicht korrekt gesetzt ist.

----------

